# GTA 5 - Alle Leute verlassen die Sitzung und zeitüberschreitung beim laden der Sitzung



## Vik2399 (18. September 2017)

*GTA 5 - Alle Leute verlassen die Sitzung und zeitüberschreitung beim laden der Sitzung*

Hallo,
ich habe in letzter Zeit ziemliche Probleme mit GTA Online. Beim spielen bzw joinen dauert es ewig als gewöhnlich bis in der Sitzung drin bin, bzw wenn ich drin bin dann verlassen alle Spieler die Sitzung.
Manchmal habe ich auch mitten im zocken das Problem, dass aufeinmal die Meldung Zeitüberschreitung beim Laden kommt.
Ich habe schon meine Verknüpfung zu XBOX Live aufgehoben zum Rockstar Social Club und auch die Ports im Router und in der Firewall freigegeben. Statische IP funzt bei mir iwie nicht bzw ich kann nicht mehr ins Internet. Im anderen Forum hieß es ja dann ist es halt so. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass mein Kumpel mit seiner 6K Leitung ohne Probleme spielen kann und ich mit 16K permanente Probleme habe. Es muss doch eine Lösung geben bzw ein Problem sein was sich logisch erklären lässt.

Danke im Vorraus
Vik2399


----------

